# Solved: Google Chrome: Plug-in Unresponsive



## Spop (Jan 9, 2003)

My friend is randomly getting "The following plug-in is unresponsive: unknown" and it ask if you want to stop it or not. What is this??

Google Chrome 20.0.1132.47


----------



## luvmikaelataylor (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm guessing this is a Flash issue. Have you seen this page in the google product forums? 

productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/A_USXJLRJ1c

(please just copy and paste to your address bar)


----------



## Spop (Jan 9, 2003)

luvmikaelataylor said:


> I'm guessing this is a Flash issue. Have you seen this page in the google product forums?
> 
> productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/A_USXJLRJ1c
> 
> (please just copy and paste to your address bar)


It won't let me access this page without an account.


----------



## luvmikaelataylor (Jun 21, 2012)

I took a screenshot of it. If you don't mind, just copy and paste it on your address bar.

i.imgur.com/qrcqk.jpg


----------



## Spop (Jan 9, 2003)

Okay. I saw two versions of Flash (version 10 and version 11) I'm disabling version 10 and going to see what happens.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

If you're still having problems, see if anything here helps; http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/flash-player-google-chrome.html


----------



## Spop (Jan 9, 2003)

still no luck yet


----------



## Spop (Jan 9, 2003)

Spop said:


> still no luck yet


Anymore advice?


----------



## Spop (Jan 9, 2003)

Okay. I advised my friend to disable the other same name plug-ins and re-enable to others. I will let you know if this works.


----------



## Spop (Jan 9, 2003)

That seems to have fixed it. Thanks @TOGG @luvmikaeltayloy


----------

